# M.J.H.'s Journal: P/RR/S + Carb Cycling



## MJH (Apr 5, 2006)

I've decided since its April now, to start my pre-summer training/diet. I always drop a few pounds of water weight right before summer. No real reason basically just for hell of it each year. 

Anyway, my training is going to be a program that everyone here at IM is very familiar with, P/RR/S. No, I've never really done it in the past. I'm pretty sure that I've done a few days of it and called it a day. My training split is going to be the following: 

Day 1- Chest
Day 2- Back 
Day 3- Rest
Day 4- Shoulders
Day 5- Arms
Day 6- Rest​
I'm going to actually be doing slightly more volume than the program calls for, nothing too extreme obviously. I know the program as it stands works, but I personally have always responded to a little more volume than the average trainee, so I'll make adjustments accordingly. Just 4 sets instead of 3, etc. 

My diet is going to be pretty simple, its going to consist of 3 basic days. A low-carb day, a moderate-carb day, and a high-carb day. I'm going to rotate the way that the days fall, but basically I'm never going to have a low-carb day on a training day, they're always going to be on rest days. And my moderate/high-carb days are going to alternate in between whichever training days. On the low-carb days I'll take in around 200g carbs, the moderate-carb days 300g, and the high-carb days 400g.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Are you skipping legs or was that an oversight?


----------



## MJH (Apr 5, 2006)

*Triple Threat:* I'm actually giving the legs a break, knee problems that go way back, so I'm giving them a rest for a few months. Hopefully my gains in the gym won't suffer because I'm not training legs regularly. I'll still be doing cardio on my rest days so I think I'll be okay, in terms of my physical condition.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

He couldn't resist LOL...

Looks good man best of luck to ya!


----------



## MJH (Apr 5, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* Hey buddy, thanks for stopping by here in the new journal. And yeah, he definitely couldn't resist, lol. I'm hoping for some good results with P/RR/S, feel free to post comments/suggestions. Tomorrow's chest session is probably going to look something like this:

- Flat DB Presses 4 sets of 3-5 reps 
- Weighted Dips 4 sets of 4-6 reps 
- Flat DB Flyes 3 sets of 5-6 reps


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

It wouldn't be the same having you back if you didn't start a new journal 2 days after your first.  Haha.  Just busting your balls.  Good luck leanin' up.


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 5, 2006)

so you gave in huh? haha binge tonight before the big new diets tommorrow.. i will b losing 5 pounds in the next 3 days... its so wierd how i can fluctuate my pounds by 5 pounds every other day... but anyways.. had fun again tonight... i don't know why you leave westside when you know your going to be going rigggghhhttt back on it... your gonna get frustrated because your not making as many PRs as you want to b making... I LoVe You... <3sim simmmeeer


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

*CowPimp:* Hey bud, thanks for stopping by. This time around I assure you that I'm not going to be making a ton of journals. I'm definitely going to stick it out with P/RR/S and carb cycling. Especially since its April and summer is just around the corner. I'm trying to weigh right around 210 lbs. this summer I think, we'll see.

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* Excuse me, miss. I believe you gave in just as much as I did and totally pigged out last night. Lets see we ate a full Domino's pizza, and then headed to Taco Bell, and finished at Wendy's! LOL, thats really hilarious when you think about it. Anyway, I was just thinking this summer you're going to be 110 lbs. and I'm going to be 210 lbs. Twins, as usual.


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

Day 1
4-6-2006​

*Power Chest* (30 minutes, 10 sets) 

Good session today, nice PR in flat DB presses, hit the 130's for 4 which wasn't too bad at all. After banging out the first rep the other 3 came pretty easy. The first was is always the hardest for me. 

*Flat DB Presses* 
115's x 6
115's x 6
*130's x 4! PR*
130's x 3

*Decline Bench Presses*
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

*Flat DB Flyes*
55's x 6
55's x 6
65's x 4

Finished up with some decline presses and then some flat flyes, not too bad at all. Kept my rep range right in the 4-6 range which wasn't bad at all. My declines were pretty weak today for some reason, I'm not sure why, whatever. 

Diet: (moderate-carb) 

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout 
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt 
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk
- 6 tbsp. peanut butter 
- chicken noodle soup 

Total Calories: 2,774
Total (g) Protein: 252g
Total (g) Carbs: 238g
Total (g) Fat: 94g

My moderate days are going to be more like isocaloric days, and then my high carb days are going to be in the 3.2-3.4K range and around 300-350g of carbs. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 221 lbs. Weighed myself at the gym today fully dressed. Not too bad, considering how bad the girlfriend and I pigged out last night.


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 6, 2006)

maybe you won't be losing any PR's from not doing WESTSIDE... yeah we did pig out prreettyy damn bad... but after those french fries i wanted oatmeal for SOME reason ... wierd... haha but today im doing pretty good...  i think im going to clean out my system one day and just drink water. need to do that before next week! haha i looove you<3 court


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey man, you and me should lift sometime.  Although I'm weak in comparison.  We'll maybe not after this cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, looking good Mike. Nice to have you back around!!! I'm thinking of doing Carb cycling again as well. Nice weights as always!


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 6, 2006)

i want to see if i did "my stance right" delete this ...


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* Well I can't really relate to wanting fries and oatmeal, but whatever floats your boat, lol. Yeah we pigged out pretty damn bad, but its okay because from here until summer were going to be 100% strict so we'll be alright. And this first week on this program is power week, so I'll probably be setting quite a few PR's this week. We'll see what happens. 

*BigDyl:* Hey man, I'm sure we could get a workout in sometime. Just shoot me a PM whenever your in the area. 

*Rocco:* Its great to be back around, bro. I always enjoy the company here at IM. I can't really give an opinion on carb cycling just yet but from the results that I've read I'm thinking it should be pretty effective. I'm not doing it too strict at all, I'm going to be doing about 150g of carbs on my low-carb days, 250-275g on my moderate days, and then 350-375g on my high-carb days.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats on the new PR, its the exact same way for me too.  The first rep is always the hardest then its smooth sailing from there (up until I hit failure of course)


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

*Alaric:* Thanks for stopping by, bro. And yeah I totally understand where you're coming from, I feel the same way about seated DB presses. The first rep is a killer but after that I'm usually fine for the next few reps. Gets to be a pain in the ass a lot of the time because if I can get just the first rep I might even be able to get 4-5 more.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Hell of a start Mike


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

*gwcaton:* Thanks bro, appreciate the support.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2006)

Lookin good man....

No worries you'll set PRs...b/c once power week comes around you may not add 10lbs but you'll add reps.  Keep faith and keep track of the numbers they will grow!

As for carbcycling it works great!  I've used it and loved it....I should get back on it lol I'm a bit chunky at 205lbs @ 5'6" LOL but I love the strength gains!


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

So I decided to stop by, and now I see what choice you made! I truly hope my program does right by you. Best of luck, and let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> So I decided to stop by, and now I see what choice you made! I truly hope my program does right by you. Best of luck, and let me know if you have any questions



Wow, gopro is here in journal land.    Mark the date - it's an historic occasion.


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* I believe it, man. I'm sure that I'll set all kinds of PR's on this program, honestly. I can't see myself doing anything less. So far I absolutely love it, I love the short intense workouts. Really seems to do a lot more for me then Westside's 60 minute sessions. So far, so good. 

*gopro:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by! Great to see the originator of P/RR/S here in my P/RR/S journal, lol. So far so good, man. I'm only 2 days into it but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far. I'm looking forward to getting into rep-range and shock weeks, so stay tuned. 

*Triple Threat:* LOL, well I asked gopro to check out my journal, but still, nice to see his face around here in "journal land," lol.


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

Day 2
4-7-2006​

*Power Back* (45 minutes, 10 sets)

A longer workout today, basically because of the longer rest periods I took going heavy. Not that big of a deal, honestly. At least it was under and hour and tomorrow is a rest day so I'm not thinking anything of it. 

*Bentover Rows*
295 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 5

*Conventional Deadlifts* 
495 x 5
*545 x 3! PR*

*Pull-Ups*
+45 x 6
+45 x 5
+45 x 4

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
90 x 6
*100 x 5! PR*

Nice PR on deadlifts today, 545 for a triple wasn't bad at all. Felt great, actually. Especially since I'm only going to be deadlifting on power weeks. The pull-ups weren't bad, used an underhand grip. Finished up with some pullovers that were amazing, great stretch.

Diet: (high-carb) 

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk + 1 banana preworkout
- CarboForce drink during workout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- 2 scoops of whey protein + skim milk
- 6 tbsp. peanut butter
- 2 glasses of wine

Total Calories: 3,377 
Total (g) Protein: 248g
Total (g) Carbs: 375g
Total (g) Fat: 83g

I took in a ton of my carbs today before/during/after my workout just like the carb-cycling diet recommends. I think I'm going to like this diet afterall. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Not too bad at all last night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> So I decided to stop by, and now I see what choice you made! I truly hope my program does right by you. Best of luck, and let me know if you have any questions


Whoa what the fuck is this shit?!?!?!?

Mike you candy ass....this guy is worse then rissole so you should be honered hes around


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Mike, when you go for a 1RM PR on deadlifts what stance do you use? Conventional, sumo, or somewhere in between?

And that's one crazy ass workout.... 295 BB rows 

I think the highest I've seen for BB rows at my gym is 225-255 or so.... And we have a LOT of huge guys at my gym too...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike damn good workout!  Some really kick ass weights there!  I figured back would be your best PR day...you have some of the best pulling strength I have ever seen!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mike ...you have some of the best pulling strength I have ever seen!



You're not kidding.  He's tripling more than I can single, and I outweigh him too.


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 7, 2006)

god you are so amazing


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice numbers Mike


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* Thanks for the support, buddy. Yeah it was nice to see gopro around these parts, I'm looking forward to the next few weeks on the program. I can't wait to see how I feel after a full run through. My pulling strength isn't too bad, my overhead pressing strength is weak as hell in comparison.

*Seanp:* When I pulled 625 for a single I pulled it sumo, but I've pulled 605 conventional without a problem, and 585 for a double conventional. A while back my sumo strength was higher, and now for whatever reason my conventional has taken the lead, lol. Keep in mind that I do my bentover rows Yates style, more upright, shoulder-width grip, and pulling to the bar to my waistline.

*Triple Threat:* Thanks for the support, bro, appreciate it. My pulling strength is a bit stronger than my pressing strength, especially my lower back. My rowing strength has never been anything too crazy, but my deadlift strength has always been pretty decent.

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* Thanks sweetie!! Not too shabby, huh? 

*gwcaton:* Thanks buddy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Stop being so fucking modest lol....


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* When I pulled 625 for a single I pulled it sumo, but I've pulled 605 conventional without a problem, and 585 for a double conventional. A while back my sumo strength was higher, and now for whatever reason my conventional has taken the lead, lol. Keep in mind that I do my bentover rows Yates style, more upright, shoulder-width grip, and pulling to the bar to my waistline.



Yeah, when I've tried to do Sumo in the past, even with REAL light weight, I just feel like my hip is going to rip out of it's socket !!! I don't know if I'm just not used to em, or if my body's not designed to do them. I'm not sure if I should try to bother with them when I hit Westside again.


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* Hah, I'll try and work on that. 

*Seanp:* Yeah I felt the same way when I first started pulling sumo style. But eventually you get the hang of it, and with a shortened ROM most people can pull a bit more sumo style. I keep my toes about 3" away from the plates when I pulled sumo style, so I was more worried about crushing my toes than anything else, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt:* Hah, I'll try and work on that.
> 
> *Seanp:* Yeah I felt the same way when I first started pulling sumo style. But eventually you get the hang of it, and with a shortened ROM most people can pull a bit more sumo style. I keep my toes about 3" away from the plates when I pulled sumo style, so I was more worried about crushing my toes than anything else, lol.


Do you point your toes out, or have them parallel face forward?


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

*Seanp:* Always, always, always have them facing outward. Having your toes pointing forward puts much more stress on your hip flexors. Check out this video of my 605 lbs. sumo pull:

http://media.putfile.com/MJH-sumo-pull-605-x-1


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* Always, always, always have them facing outward. Having your toes pointing forward puts much more stress on your hip flexors. Check out this video of my 605 lbs. sumo pull:
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/MJH-sumo-pull-605-x-1


Heh, I guess that was probably part of my problem... I just saw videos of PL's squating with their toes pointed WAY out, so I figured deads would be similar.

WTF are you not even using chalk on that?


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

*Seanp:* Yeah I'm sure that was part of the problem, lol. I see guys all the time pulling sumo style with their toes pointing straight ahead and they wonder why it hurts so much. Anyway, I actually forgot my chalk at the gym that day, so I had to do the best I could. Now I leave my chalk in my car so no matter what its with me at all times, lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know how you do it...  


Anyways, how are these rows done?  Are they mudge rows, or is your back parrellel with the ground when you do them?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I don't know how you do it...
> 
> 
> Anyways, how are these rows done?  Are they mudge rows, or is your back parrellel with the ground when you do them?



They're like "mudge rows." Anyway, I do mine like that too.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

*BigDyl:* The rows are done Yates style, actually. Here is a picture of Dorian Yates doing his very own, Yates style rows:







As you can see you're much more upright, etc. And pulling the bar to the waistline instead of the sternum. I actually alternate back and forth between an overhand or underhand grip.

*Seanp:* Yup, exactly, man. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn.....Your back exercises are looking STRONG


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wow, gopro is here in journal land.    Mark the date - it's an historic occasion.



"Historic!" I like that!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike ,
just curious, do you have a particular tempo you lift at or just whatever feels right ? I know GoPro recommends different tempos for the different  segments.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wow, gopro is here in journal land.    Mark the date - it's an historic occasion.


Maybe he should make it a regular event? 


Hey MJH, I just checked my email and it said i missed a PM from you since my inbox was full, what was it about? Or you can send it again now if you want.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

*yellowmoomba:* Thanks man, appreciate it. Like I said my pulling strength has always been pretty decent compared to my pressing strength. 

*gopro:* You should start making your historic guest appearances around here more often, bro.  

*gwcaton:* I've never payed much attention to tempo, honestly. For the most part, though, I do the negative portion of each rep about twice as slow as the positive. Obviously there are exceptions like deadlifts, etc. But for the most part I go pretty slow. Here is an old video of me doing DB flyes with the 80's or 90's I can't remember: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/Monstar90x6Flyes.WMV

*Seanp:* I think he should, too.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

Day 3
4-8-2006​

*Rest*

*Cardio*
30 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Worked up a good sweat today, not a bad session overall at all. Looking forward to my shoulder session tomorrow. 

Diet: (low-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein preworkout
- coffee during workout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 2 tbsp. peanut butter + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 tbsp. peanut butter + 1 cup of skim milk
- low-carb chicken wrap
- chipped steak + broccoli 
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 4 tbsp. peanut butter + 1 cup of skim milk 

Total Calories: 2,739
Total (g) Protein: 261g
Total (g) Carbs: 168g
Total (g) Fat: 119g

Not too bad today at all, I'm actually really liking this carb cycling diet afterall. Basically because its so damn easy to stick to, I guess. I hardly feel like I'm on a diet eating 120g of fat on my low-carb days. 

Sleep: 9 hours.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

What was your PM regarding?


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

*Seanp:* PM'ed ya, bro.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* PM'ed ya, bro.



PM'ed ya back... a while ago


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

*Seanp:* Hah, thats right, sorry, me and the girlfriend are high as fuck.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

Decided to post a few quick progress pics to serve as before pics for this carb cycling diet. Here it is:


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* Hah, thats right, sorry, me and the girlfriend are high as fuck.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

*Seanp:*


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 8, 2006)

Well those progress pictures are extremely sexy  ... good job with the cardio today... i still can't believe that we fell asleep today at the same time and just forgot to hang out and call eachother... that was hilarious... oh you know my stance on having a really good bowling streak tonight... i love you baby keep up the good work.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

You look like you're doing really well Mike.  I hope P-RR-S serves you well.  It was definitely a fun program that gave me some pretty good results.


----------



## MJH (Apr 9, 2006)

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* Thanks for the support sweetie, yeah I figured I had to take some new progress pictures since it has been a while. Yeah the cardio wasn't too bad, even though I look forward to my workout days much more. Bowling tonight was hilarious, lol. 

*CowPimp:* Thanks for stopping by, buddy. I appreciate the support. I'm looking forward to the rep-range and shock week, especially.


----------



## MJH (Apr 9, 2006)

Day 4
4-9-2006​

*Power Shoulders* (30 minutes, 10 sets)

Great shoulder session today, really pleased with some new PR's. Push presses absolutely wiped me out, because I haven't done heavy OH presses in months. Hit 225 for 4 which wasn't too bad, I guess. I would like to hit 255-275 for a few reps my next power week.

*Push Presses*
185 x 5
185 x 5
*225 x 4! PR*

*Upright Rows*
155 x 6
165 x 6
*185 x 3! PR* 

*One-Arm DB Lateral Raises*
50 x 6/6
50 x 6/6

*DB Shrugs*
115's x 6
130's x 5

Upright rows today were great, used some body english on 185 for a triple, but still hit my shoulders pretty hard. Moved onto some one-arm laterals, again a little body english but not too bad. Finished with some heavy DB shrugs. 

Diet: (moderate-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1/2 cup of skim milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 2 cups of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 1,924 	 
Total (g) Protein: 168g
Total (g) Carbs: 177g
Total (g) Fat: 67g

So far I'm absolutely loving this diet, I hardly feel like I'm on a diet eating higher fat on my low-carb days and higher-carb on my moderate/high-carb days. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice Push Presses !


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2006)

push presses are fun.  one of my fav's defenitly.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good in here doggy!


----------



## MJH (Apr 10, 2006)

*Seanp:* Thanks buddy, I think I'm going to do them in every power shoulder workout for a while. Nice for throwing around some heavy weight.

*P-funk:* Agreed, one of my favorites, too.

*DeadBolt:* Thanks homie, lol.


----------



## MJH (Apr 10, 2006)

Day 6
4-10-2006​

*Power Arms* (35 minutes, 12 sets)

Not a bad session today at all, really hit my arms hard, honestly. Ended up with a few new PR's, nothing too big of a deal here today, still not bad. 

*Standing BB Curls* 
115 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 4

*Skullcrushers* 
125 x 6
125 x 5
*135 x 4! PR* 

*Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
50's x 6
65's x 6
*75's x 5! PR*

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
45 x 6/6
45 x 6/6
45 x 6/6

Decent pump in my arms today, really seemed to hit my arms hard. Started off wtih BB curls and moved onto some skullcrushers, not too shabby. Did some hammers and finished up with some French presses. Seemed to really hit my triceps hard. 

Diet: (high-carb) 

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- Mass Recovery drink during workout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich 
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 3/4 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk + 3 tbsp. peanut butter 
- chicken noodle soup, 1 glass of wine

Total Calories: 3,255 	 
Total (g) Protein: 264g
Total (g) Carbs: 366g
Total (g) Fat: 74g

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

135 lb skullcrushers !  thats exactly what would happen if I even thought about doing that !!

Looks like PRRS is agreeing with you so far


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey MJH, is that oatmeal cooked, or is it just raw oats thrown into a blender with your whey and milk?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn Mike, your strength always amazes me. Very nice!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

You should compete in a PL competition.  If you competed in a raw one, I bet you would rape it up.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You should compete in a PL competition.  If you competed in a raw one, I bet you would rape it up.



Heh, yeah I was going to mention that at some point... I'm sure you'd do awesome in a PL meet, even if your squat may be a "little low" compared to your deadlift.


----------



## MJH (Apr 10, 2006)

*gwcaton:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah man, so far I absolutely love P/RR/S no complaints at all about it. Lately its been nothing but fun in the gym. Looking forward to rep range week.

*Seanp:* Hey bud, the oatmeal is just raw like you said and tossed in the blender with the whey and skim milk. I don't know about a competition for whatever reason the whole idea of competing turns me off I don't know why. I feel like that just really takes the fun out of deadlifting for me. 

*Rocco:* Thanks man! 

*CowPimp:* Thanks bro, I'll look into the ones in my local area even though I doubt I would do it. I would probably more rather just watch the competition to get a feel for it and then if I liked it think about entering one.


----------



## MJH (Apr 11, 2006)

Day 7
4-11-2006​

*Rest*

*Cardio* 
30 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill today, 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Not too bad at all, worked up a good sweat today. Feeling a bit leaner lately, for whatever reason. Nice that I'm already seeing some progress on this carb cycling diet. 

Diet: (low-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 3 tbsp. peanut butter + 1 cup of skim milk
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 5 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups of skim milk 

Total Calories: 1,931
Total (g) Protein: 213g
Total (g) Carbs: 91g
Total (g) Fat: 86g

WAY low in calories today, but not too bad I guess since I was low in carbs too, so whatever. Looking forward to tomorrows chest session. 

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 11, 2006)

Ive heard about your new stance...


----------



## MJH (Apr 12, 2006)

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* I'm sure you've heard from someone, lol. Anyway this next like 6 days is rep-range week in case you didn't know CBC. So all my workotus are going to have rep-range in front of them, etc. I'll explain more to later. Muah!


----------



## MJH (Apr 12, 2006)

Day 8
4-12-2006​

*Rep-Range Chest* (30 minutes, 10 sets)

Not a bad workout today at all! I really like the rep-range workouts, actually. For whatever reason they give me a much better pump than the power sessions, thats for sure. Especially towards the end of the wrokout with the reps above 10. 

*Incline Bench Presses*
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 6

*Flat DB Flyes*
55's x 8
50's x 9

*Hammer Strength Bench Presses*
150 x 13
150 x 13
150 x 12

*Body Masters Pec-Deck Flyes*
80 x 18
80 x 16

Not bad, alternated a pressing exercise with a fly exercise---a technique that I've always done in the past. By the time I got to the pec-deck flyes today my chest was fried. 

Diet: (high-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- Mass Recovery drink during workout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- 2 glasses of wine
- 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
- 2 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,987 
Total (g) Protein: 252g
Total (g) Carbs: 327g
Total (g) Fat: 56g

Diet was solid today, aside from the wine at night. Not too bad at all. 

Sleep: 4 hours. 

Up all night, but it was worth it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

well, when someone new starts p/rr/s I just have to visit!! your workouts are amazing, you are pushing some damn heavy weights!!

don't you get hungry on the diet your on with all those protein shakes?? Where is the chicken and veggies??


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

Good workout bro!

I agree RR does give the BEST pump....I actually dislike power week.  I dont like lifting in that manor much, I prefere the varying rep ranges really feels awsome no matter what muscle your working!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Up all night, but it was worth it.


Ahh lil something I like to call midnight cardio....


----------



## MJHsWiFeYCLH (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay whore... anyways... right now your saying I'm too high to be posting right now... your paranoid!! hahaha how long did it take me to get that previoud word... only you know! ooooo you didn't KNOWW?? I BeLiEve you were aware of my stance in the first place and I think you still are! Ohhhhh Get it right get it TiGhT!


----------



## MJH (Apr 13, 2006)

*b_reed:* My workouts haven't been too bad on P/RR/S, honestly. By the way my pressing strength isn't where the heavy weights are at, thats in my pulling strength, haha. Lately I guess because I just moved into a new townhouse my diet has been a lot of shakes. Normally it isn't so many, but on this carb cycling diet they're so damn convenient. 

*DeadBolt:* So far man I absolutely love rep-range week, I think even more than power week actually. I'm not sure yet what I'll think of shock week, its kind of hard for me to say at this point. I just like the pump that I've been getting with rep-range workouts so far. 

By the way it wasn't midnight cardio unfortunately, it was midnight lets talk about things and work them out so we can have tons of midnight cardio sessions in the future. 

*MJHsWiFeYCLH:* Hahaha... I can't believe you're quoting Bubba Sparxxx in my workout journal! Thanks for stopping by, even when you're high as a kite!


----------



## MJH (Apr 13, 2006)

Day 9
4-13-2006​

*Rep-Range Back* (30 minutes, 10 sets)

Solid back workout today, I love rep-range week! Really amazing pump in my lats, no complaints at all, honestly. Started off wtih some good HS rows, not bad. 

*Hammer Strength Rows*
240 x 8
240 x 8
260 x 7

*CG Cable Pulldowns* 
140 x 11
160 x 10
160 x 9

*Incline DB Rows* 
45's x 14
45's x 13

*Pro Fitness Pullovers*
100 x 17
100 x 15

Not bad at all today, really hit my lats hard, especially with the pulldowns, and incline rows, and the pullovers. 

Diet: (moderate-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 4 tbsp. peanut butter 
- 2 diet coke & vodkas, 1 shot  
- whole-wheat tuna wrap

Total Calories: 2,999 	 
Total (g) Protein: 237g
Total (g) Carbs: 219g
Total (g) Fat: 94g

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2006)

You never get sick of whey, milk and oats?


----------



## MJH (Apr 14, 2006)

*Seanp:* Honestly bro, not really at all. For some reason I never seem to get sick of milk whey and oats. I don't know if I'm a weirdo or what but with some splenda or a packet of equal or so it tastes like a milkshake, to me.


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2006)

Good looking workouts bro! Most people love the pump of RR weeks, and that is what they are meant for...to give a huge pump for increased capillarization; to hit all muscle fibers along the continuum (aside from the highest threshold); and to bathe the muscles in nutrient rich blood!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* Honestly bro, not really at all. For some reason I never seem to get sick of milk whey and oats. I don't know if I'm a weirdo or what but with some splenda or a packet of equal or so it tastes like a milkshake, to me.


I eat the same shit....I never get tired of it.

I have a shake w/ grits before my workout then a shake with malto/dext post workout and ussually one before I go to sleep.  

Damn good workout bro!  Wait till shock week....if you like pumps shock week will do it for ya.  Go a little lighter and really focus on that muscle and you'll be blown away!

And hey the talks have to happen...if there is no communication there is no relationship!


----------



## MJH (Apr 15, 2006)

*gopro:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, appreciate it as usual. Lately I've been drinking a little too much and I'm really starting to notice that its catching up with me. And wow, yeah I love rep-range week so far, zero complaints. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's session especially because its my high-carb day. 

*DeadBolt:* Yeah man, I'm looking forward to shock week as well. And yeah communication is definitely a key part of any relationship thats for sure. We're trying to work things out now and see what happens, I'm not sure yet whats going on at this point.


----------



## MJH (Apr 15, 2006)

Day 10
4-14-2006​

*Rest*

*Cardio*
30 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, walking at 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Worked up a good sweat today, not a bad cardio session at all.

Diet: (low-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
- 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
- 12 tbsp. peanut butter
- 2 diet coke & vodka's 

Total Calories: 3,048 	 
Total (g) Protein: 230g
Total (g) Carbs: 127g
Total (g) Fat: 166g

A bit too high in fat, but other than that, not bad.

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## MJH (Apr 15, 2006)

Day 11
4-15-2006​

*Rep-Range Shoulders* (25 minutes, 10 sets)

Not a bad session today at all, but for some reason the left side of my traps was absolutely killing me during the OH presses. Really beat the hell out of my traps, no joke. 

*Seated DB Presses*
80's x 7
80's x 7
80's x 6

*DB Lateral Raises*
40's x 9
40's x 8

*Icarian Lateral Raises*
100 x 14
80 x 15

*Hammer Strength Seated Shrugs* 
290 x 20
380 x 17
380 x 16

The laterals were good, and I absolutely love high-rep shrugs. I think my traps are starting to grow a little, they've been at a plateau for a long long time. 

Diet: (high-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- Mass Recovery drink during workout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- turkey breast + gravy, corn, green beans
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
- 5-6 mixed drinks 
- 3 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of oatmeal + 10 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 4,712 
Total (g) Protein: 362g
Total (g) Carbs: 393g 
Total (g) Fat: 145g 

Went WAY way way way overboard today in calories, carbs, fat, everything. Ended up going out last night in Philly and getting trashed, so I got home and had a huge protein shake and a ton of natural peanut butter. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

A little hungover today, not too bad I guess. Looking forward to going back out tonight. Unfortunately things with the girlfriend went to shit, so I'm back to the single life! And I'm trying to follow my mom's advice "just keep it in your pants!"


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 15, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Day 11
> ​
> 
> A little hungover today, not too bad I guess. Looking forward to going back out tonight. Unfortunately things with the girlfriend went to shit, so I'm back to the single life! And I'm trying to follow my mom's advice *"just keep it in your pants!"*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> I'm trying to follow my mom's advice "just keep it in your pants!"



You're 22, right?  That will never happen.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 15, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> A little hungover today, not too bad I guess. Looking forward to going back out tonight. Unfortunately things with the girlfriend went to shit, so I'm back to the single life! And I'm trying to follow my mom's advice "just keep it in your pants!"



Good advice, but impossible to follow.


----------



## MJH (Apr 16, 2006)

*Seanp:* LOL. 

*Triple Threat:* Hah, I've been pretty damn good lately. The last time I broke up with a girlfriend I went through a bunch of rebound girls, lol. This time I've haven't been all that bad. 

*CowPimp:* LOL, too funny man.


----------



## MJH (Apr 16, 2006)

Day 12
4-16-2006​

*Rep-Range Arms* (25 minutes, 12 sets)

Not a bad workout today at all, considering that I had to workout in my basement because all of the gyms in my area were closed for Easter. 

*Standing EZ-Bar Curls*
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Skullcrushers*
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
40's x 12
40's x 12

*Cable Pressdowns*
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Concentration Curls*
20 x 16/16
20 x 16/16

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15

Diet: (moderate-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk postworkout
- whole-wheat tuna wrap
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 1 cup of skim milk + 3 tbsp. peanut butter
- chicken noodle soup 
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter + 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
- raw almonds

Total Calories: 3,770 	 
Total (g) Protein: 314g
Total (g) Carbs: 270g
Total (g) Fat: 171g 

Way too high in fat for a moderate-carb day, thats for sure. Only about 500 calories over my limit but still way too high in fat. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

the workouts keep getting better and better, and beleive me...you are going to LOVE shock week, especially the pump you get on your arms (well, for me anyways   )


----------



## MJH (Apr 17, 2006)

*b_reed:* Thanks for stopping by, appreciate it. And I'm sure that I'll enjoy shock week a lot, so far I've enjoyed every session. No complaints at all, as of yet.


----------



## MJH (Apr 17, 2006)

Day 13
4-17-2006​

*Rest*

*Cardio*
30 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 15 minutes was at 3.6 MPH at a 9% incline and then the last 15 minutes was at 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Not too bad at all, worked up a good sweat. 

Diet: (low-carb)

- 1 scoop of whey protein preworkout
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
- whole-wheat tuna wrap
- ? 

Total Calories: ? 
Total (g) Protein: ?
Total (g) Carbs: ?
Total (g) Fat: ?

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Heya bro lookin good in here!

Workouts look solid and diet is goin strong.

Sorry to hear about your girl....or ex girl now...shit happens just gotta move on ya know.


----------

